# Informational periodicals that pertain to woodworking and or jigs



## pineguy (Feb 26, 2012)

What are your favorites? Im new to the game and would like some reading material for when I am not on line! Thanks


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

pineguy said:


> What are your favorites? Im new to the game and would like some reading material for when I am not on line! Thanks


No 1 for me is Shop Notes.

I do not get it all the time but it is really the only one with plans and ideas that suit my shop and work. Sometimes the fittings are a bit upmarket but you can adapt them back to suit your pocket.

Here is a sample of a ShopNote idea. Originally in Shop Notes it was an Outfeed table for a Lunch Box planer to reduce snipe. It caught my eye but my planer does not Snipe so I adapted the idea to extend my small 6 inch bench top Jointer to give it some extra length so I can handle longer boards.

It does this well.

Pete


----------



## pineguy (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks I will look into that and see what its all about. Also if anyone else has any favorites that are different from shop notes lay them on me. I will more than likely get 2 or 3 different subscriptions so I have some reading material for the garage and throne!


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

pineguy said:


> What are your favorites? Im new to the game and would like some reading material for when I am not on line! Thanks



Not to be a smart ass or anything, but if you are as new and cash poor as me, the free ones at the library are my fav. My library does not have a large selection, but with interlibrary loan I can get quite a bit. If there is some back issue I want, the ref librarian can usually get it from another library for me, just with a phone call.

Also, there are a lot of woodworking articles in back issues available free on Google Books. Come to think of it, maybe I need a dsl drop in the bathroom......


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

+1 Shopnotes
Wood Magazine


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

As posted above,library is an excellent...way underutilized resource.


I have an insatiable appetite for used books.Consequently,used bookstores are a favorite.There have been a few golden periods of publications WRT the crafts.Used books are cheap.....you'll be seeing them from post WWII up through the early 70's.Then a decline for a cpl decades,and a resurgance 'bout middle way through the 90's...give or take.


One favorite resource for older stuff is online Popular Mechanics.The early 1900's was apparently a bustling time.....Then somewhere in the 20's(or so)Americans got a taste for finer antiques and some of the crafts got sideswiped.....labels,and some other BS got in our own way.IOWs...you don't see alot of published stuff WRT crafts during certain time periods.


Magazines these days,sadly....are mostly a rehash of all these previous ideas and notions.With some exceptions.....but they're largely based on marketing.Take a typical mag and count or calc how many pages/words/whatever there are compared to the ads.And you'll quickly see why books make more sense.....its the $$ for content ratio.


I bought 1/2 dz used reference books and two "new" books in February.The best of which was a small used book of plans from probably the mid 50's(too lazy to look).....got it for 3.95.BW


----------

